# Derek Kendall 500lbs Military Press



## turbobusa (Apr 30, 2014)

Derek Kendall 500lbs Military Press - YouTube


----------



## srd1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Beast!!!!


----------



## Alinshop (Apr 30, 2014)

:banghead:I feel weak. Thanks for posting!


----------



## MattG (Apr 30, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> :banghead:I feel weak.




Exactly what i was thinking.lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 1, 2014)

Dude that's just crazy strength right there


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 1, 2014)

Big derek.  Sic iron tosser and a great guy.  Thanks T.


----------



## dorian777 (May 1, 2014)

What's his bench? 750? Awesome strength.


----------



## xmen1234 (May 1, 2014)

Wow!  

My best Deadlift ever was 510.


----------



## zman12 (May 1, 2014)

He makes that look easy.


----------



## feen (May 1, 2014)

God damn


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 1, 2014)

BEAST[


hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 2, 2014)

Gotta see his front squat that will blow your mind.   Check past threads. .


----------



## xmen1234 (May 5, 2014)

This one, IB?


765 lb / 347 kg Front Squat - Derek Kendall - YouTube


----------



## Sully (May 6, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> :banghead:I feel weak. Thanks for posting!



You don't just feel weak, compared to him you are weak. And so am I, and so is just about everyone. 

I might be the only one to admit this, but I don't even aspire to be able to press that much weight. Just knowing how long and how much work it's taken for me to be the weak little puss that I am, i know I don't have that in me.

 No matter how long or hard I train, shit like that is just out of my reach. I will never be that guy, and for the first time in my life I'm ok with that. At this point, I'd settle for just looking like I could lift that much. 

Damn impressive lift though.


----------



## srd1 (May 6, 2014)

765lb front squat holy shit that dude cannot be of this earth!! lol and to top it off it looked fucking easy for him!!


----------



## *Bio* (May 7, 2014)

That's unf'nbelievable...What a monster!

Check out this Donny Shankle video...
    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdhOdJ_NVao


----------

